#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Philippine Forum >  >  Sending balik bayan to PI from Thailand

## lolokalbo

Hi everyone, 
We want to send a small box or two from the PI from Thailand and looking for the cheapest but safest way possible. We live in Pattaya and I'm not going to go to Bangkok to send it. :Confused:

----------


## aging one

difficult question, but let me try.


LMGTFY

----------


## Thai Pom

From the PI from Thailand !!!!

----------


## aging one

Good point TP.... :Smile:

----------


## nidhogg

> Hi everyone, 
> We want to send a small box or two from the PI from Thailand and looking for the cheapest but safest way possible. We live in Pattaya and I'm not going to go to Bangkok to send it.


uh - that makes no sense.  

You want to send a box from PI to Thailand, but you do not want to go to BK to send it?

----------


## aging one

> We want to send a small box or two from the PI from Thailand and looking for the cheapest but safest way possible. We live in Pattaya and I'm not going to go to Bangkok to send it.


Thanks Nid, it is  very confusing post.... :Smile:  TP what do you think? :Smile:

----------


## stroller

Note the thread title and his location, it's from Thai to Phils.

I don't have a clue, wouldn't it depend on the size/weight of the box which is the most economic option?

----------


## Neverna

Try the post office in Pattaya.

----------


## nidhogg

In that case local post office, registered mail.  They sell a variety of different sized envelope packets and boxes.  They even give you the string!

Not that expensive, surprisingly quick.  And even Pattaya will have dozens of post offices.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The balakbayan box is indeed an amazing thing, it's a totally flipper invention (and not as greasy as jollibee?) the way  I understand it from testimonials from flipper and Aussies married to flippers is, it saves them a shit load of pera when transporting goods from aust to the philippines and vice versa, it doesn't go on weight but you purchase the balikbayan box and when the sea containers full of said boxes it's promptly despatched to Manila and then distributed around the province. Seems to work well according to them but it's not rapid, hence the wait for the sea container to be full, sea freights never rapid anyway, if your not in a rush for your stuff then probably better than DHL or somebody pulling your pants down. , I will ask a few mates but I'm pretty sure the balikbayan box can be done from Thailand / phils visa versa, it's been going for years, will let ya know when I find out more grandpa baldie ( as you are now known)

----------


## beerlaodrinker

A friend of mine sent 2 pig spits in balakbayan boxes from aust to Manila and they arrived 2 months later, no probs he wasn't in a rush, I've also heard of people sending entire Harleys broken down into spare parts to be assembled later and haven't had an issue, most of my flipper friends usually just send clothes and stuff that there kids have grown out of to give to the rello,s in the province

----------


## katie23

^balikbayan boxes are indeed a Pinoy thing. Balik = return, bayan = town/country/land (depends on context).  A 'balikbayan' is a returnee from abroad (usually a foreign worker). Foreign workers usually carry sh@$load of stuff with them when they go home (either on leave from work, or for good). Usually food, clothes, shoes & stuff for family & relatives. The concept of 'balikbayan boxes' came when the ppl couldn't go home (to PI)but wanted to send stuff home. Then some enterprising indvs thought of doing business by transporting those goods.  There's usually some 'balikbayan box' & money remittance service in places whete there are lots of Pinoys. There's one in SG, and I'm pretty sure there's one in Dubai & Milan. 

A friend, living in New Jersey, USA, said that there's a balikbayan box service in Jersey City since there are lots of Pinoys there too. 

Don't know much abt sending stuff frm Th, but if there's no balikbayan box service, then as the others have said, you can try the post office, registered mail. 

Good luck, grandpa baldie! Maligayang Pasko sa iyo at iyong pamilya!  :Wink:

----------


## Headworx

This post will be of little help, but there definitely IS a Balikbayan service of some description in Thailand. I cannot recall which rag I saw the company advertising in but do remember thinking how cheap it was (something like 650 Baht for a large box to anywhere in Luzon). AO already suggested Google would have the answers, and for sure this company would turn up too with some finger-work assuming they're still in business.

----------


## lolokalbo

Sorry, I was in a hurry and screwed up my typing. But you have to get a custom to typing errors.
Everything we want to send will be going from Thailand to the Philippines. Can not imagine wanting anything from the PI. J.J.J. Katie23. :Smile:  
Many of us sent Bakala boxes from the states and works really well. I was hoping to find a method that works from Thailand to the PI. We already looked a few postal places but the prices are incredibly high.  
Also, I call them Bakla boxes so get use to it.  :Smile: 
maligayang pasko din sayo.Ingat ka palagi 
kalbo

----------


## lolokalbo

> This post will be of little help, but there definitely IS a Balikbayan service of some description in Thailand. I cannot recall which rag I saw the company advertising in but do remember thinking how cheap it was (something like 650 Baht for a large box to anywhere in Luzon). AO already suggested Google would have the answers, and for sure this company would turn up too with some finger-work assuming they're still in business.


I remember also but finding it can be a pain. Many companies are on the fly when it comes to shipping items to the PI. If you ever herd of LBC or seen them, that is a PI company and pretty safe too. 

P.S. Google sucks, when it comes to the finer details in life. Pretty good reason to have boards, if you ask me. :Smile:

----------


## CaptainNemo

> A friend of mine sent 2 pig spits in balakbayan boxes from aust to Manila and they arrived 2 months later






 ::chitown::

----------


## stroller

> Can not imagine wanting anything from the PI.


Balut?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Originally Posted by beerlaodrinker
> 
> 
> A friend of mine sent 2 pig spits in balakbayan boxes from aust to Manila and they arrived 2 months later


Touche, enjoyed the vid

----------


## katie23

> Originally Posted by lolokalbo
> 
> Can not imagine wanting anything from the PI.
> 
> 
> Balut?


55! Lolo, I can send a balikbayan box filled with balut and Jollibee spaghetti, if you want.  :Very Happy: 

No probs with calling the box "bakla", I have bakla friends.  :Wink:  (bakla = ladyboy)

----------


## forreachingme

I've send a few boxes from BKK near Platinum is their place of collection,(sky...somfing) may be they pick it up in Patters if you ring them... Takes time, 1 or 2 month as they fill containers and it is shipped by boat... Many Philippinos sent clothes for resale in Phils, using the Balikbayan for business normally not legal, watch records of freighter...

I did the same from Switzerland as well, there are few groups doing this from Geneva and from Zuerich. As i was in the middle of the 2 cities, called them and they give a date for collection, came with a van took the box that was supposed for Xmas in October and reached Phils end of January. Patience, patience...

From the US they had problems with customers sending guns and containers never reached due to this. Check the Balikbayan freight company record on Facebook or google first. They might be banned but still take boxes...

----------


## callippo

not too sure what sending boxes to the Philippines from the US, the UK, Australia, or Switzerland, has to do with anything. 

forget the Post Office. That won't work. 

LBC, the Filipino shipping company, has no prescence in Thailand, unlike in Malaysia and Singapore, where there is enough of a Filipino OFW community for them to operate. 

FedEx does exist in Thailand, but they will cost an absolute fortune. 

Thailand's Filipino community is small, but balikbayan is such a national institution, they will have figured out some way to send offerings home to appease the Great Family God. The best way to find the Filipino community anywhere in south east Asia is to make a beeline for the nearest Catholic church, and I think that there is more than one of those in Pattaya.

----------


## toslti

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Lbc-P...79330582080377

Includes location and phone number.

----------


## callippo

That's new. There's been LBC's in Singapore and Malaysia, which between them must have 50 x more Filipinos than Thailand does, for years. There's probably at least one branch in Bangkok as well if there's one in Pattaya though I would expect Pattaya to be the second place for one to be open.

Caution : it might not be a legitimate LBC. Anybody can open up a shop with an LBC-type sign outside and a Facebook page.

----------


## forreachingme

If you read my post, i told that i sent Balikbayan boxes from Bangkok...

The link below is for Sukhumvit 71...

The balikbayan i used was just near the Bayoke Towers, near Platinum..

FTG | Contact Us

and here their rates, Bangkok, Pukhet or Pattaya

http://www.fasttrack-global.com/rates.php

and here a link from all over the World accredited balikbayan senders, Thailand included...

http://www.kwentongofw.com/2015/06/1...of-june-82015/

----------


## lolokalbo

Sorry I just got back on the board.  Really busy with life and getting a bigger condo, etc, etc.

----------

